# Euthanasia decision



## NannaSue (May 14, 2018)

My 14.5 year old tpoo has dramatically deteriorated in his health since Sept 2019. I took videos of my precious fur baby walking on the leash at a JellyStone Park RV camping with my family. Coco was blind, but alert and happy and loving attention. Suddenly he was having difficulty breathing in Oct. Our veterinarian xrayed him and there was a very large ( in proportion to his body) neoplasm/tumor that is inoperable. We tried a course of titrated steroids to see if it relieved the dyspnea, which it did, but had some of the steroid side effects of excessive purposeless activity. Then I fell and broke my hip Nov 12 & had surgery. I am at my daughter’s now. But my tpoo, Coco has deteriorated so badly. He just walks/runs/spines in circles. He won’t settle down and let me hold him any more. He is 100% blind and I think 90% deaf. He has started a very weird crying yelp that sounds like a hound dogs’ baying. I’ve tried to cuddle him like he used to do, but he only tolerates approx 2 minutes then starts the howling cry and fights being held. 
I love him so much. I can’t stand to think he’s in pain. My family told me I need to think about the quality of his life and about letting him go “over the rainbow bridge”. 
Thanks that I have been able to put this down and get some perspective.


----------



## NannaSue (May 14, 2018)

This is my Coco just this summer.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

I’m so sorry you have to make this decision. It sounds like your baby is confused and scared. Possibly in pain because of the tumor. What is your vet’s advice? It sounds like her quality of life is no longer very good from what you described. This is the worst thing to decide, I had to in October, but with a critically ill terminal pet. I know it is difficult, but think of what will be best for your beloved pet. If they are no longer themselves, they are already partially gone. I pray you can find peace in whatever you decide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm in tears for you and Coco. I'm so sorry. It sounds like he's in tremendous pain 

No one can tell you what to do. You know your Coco best. Listen to him with your heart and your gut.

I let my Gracie go when she was having trouble breathing. A vet kindly came in after-hours to meet us at a clinic we'd never even been to before. It was all so surreal. I never thought I'd be going home without her. I thought he'd be able to help her. Gracie was still taking treats from me until her last moments, and she'd have done anything in her power to stay by my side. Because that's what our heart dogs do. 

Sending you love at this indescribably difficult time.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Always a horrible decision, but you must make the best choice for your beloved poodle. Hard to let go.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

NannaSue said:


> My 14.5 year old tpoo has dramatically deteriorated in his health since Sept 2019. I took videos of my precious fur baby walking on the leash at a JellyStone Park RV camping with my family. Coco was blind, but alert and happy and loving attention. Suddenly he was having difficulty breathing in Oct. Our veterinarian xrayed him and there was a very large ( in proportion to his body) neoplasm/tumor that is inoperable. We tried a course of titrated steroids to see if it relieved the dyspnea, which it did, but had some of the steroid side effects of excessive purposeless activity. Then I fell and broke my hip Nov 12 & had surgery. I am at my daughter’s now. But my tpoo, Coco has deteriorated so badly. He just walks/runs/spines in circles. He won’t settle down and let me hold him any more. He is 100% blind and I think 90% deaf. He has started a very weird crying yelp that sounds like a hound dogs’ baying. I’ve tried to cuddle him like he used to do, but he only tolerates approx 2 minutes then starts the howling cry and fights being held.
> I love him so much. I can’t stand to think he’s in pain. My family told me I need to think about the quality of his life and about letting him go “over the rainbow bridge”.
> Thanks that I have been able to put this down and get some perspective.


So sorry to hear about your poor boy and your own health issues. Several years ago we faced the same decision with our 14 year old Standard Schnauzer who had cancer . We had a great vet who was able to manage his quality of life, and he had many months of obvious enjoyment. The vet carefully explained what signs I needed to watch for, and encouraged me to phone any time for questions or just to talk. One day the signs were unmistakable, and I took dear Fritz to the vet for confirmation. This good vet gently told me he was now in serious pain, and beyond help. We brought him home so family members could come to say Farewell, and took him for his final trip to the vet the next morning. He died peacefully in my arms, his time of suffering mercifully short.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry you and your beloved Coco are going through such a hard time. You are the best person to know when the time has come. 

When I have to let go of a pet, I always ask myself if they are still enjoying life. When they stop eating and doing what they love most, then for me it is the sign I need. I feel it when they have to go. I believe they are telling me. I will not let my pets suffer, even if it means I will have my heart broken.

I hope you find your answers within yourself.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is such a hard thing. Your Coco is adorable, the love shines thru. Coco's quality of life is now is what is most important. What is he telling you? 

This is no consolation, but whatever you decide and when, it is always with love, and that love does not end.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm so very sorry you are facing this with such a sweet and beautiful little dog. Without a doubt, if I were in your shoes, I would let him go so he doesn't suffer more. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of Coco's health troubles. It is so heartbreaking to see your best friend's health fail them. If the vet is not able to do anything to improve her quality of life at this point, I would let her go. It is a kindness to your sweet Coco who is suffering. It takes great strength on your part to show the depth of love it takes to help her on this last most difficult journey. Sometimes it helps to have a vet make a home visit so your girl has all the comfort of home around her. My heart goes out to you in this difficult time.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry. It is the last and kindest gift we can make to our beloved animals, but it comes at a high cost to us. I think you already know what Coco is trying to tell you, and that he is in considerable distress and perhaps in pain. I would certainly ask the vet to come to you if you can afford it, and I hope you have family or friends to help you at this very sad time.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I'm so very sorry you are facing this with such a sweet and beautiful little dog. Without a doubt, if I were in your shoes, I would let him go so he doesn't suffer more. (((((Hugs)))))


I agree with MF. 

What a beautiful poodle. You can tell that he has lived a very good life, was loved, and well cared for. Letting go is never easy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with MF and fjm. It is hard to do, but very generous to our furry ones to let go when they tell us it is time


----------



## NannaSue (May 14, 2018)

Hi everyone, first, apologies for my inexperience in writing and attaching photos. I only intended one photo of Coco. 
My son in law is being discharged from hospital; leukemia is in remission!! That’s a huge PTL!
I needed to hear all the loving advice and support. I’m going to call our veterinarian to take Coco to see if he says there is anything that will help him (Coco ) get better/feel better. If there is anything that will help him then I should do that. And if not, then make the necessary arrangements for him to “go over the rainbow bridge”
Thanks, 
Sue


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad you have the good news that your SIL's leukemia is in remission.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you and Coco


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh dear, I have an enormous tummy ache in reading about both your dear poodle and your son in law. I am praying for both. 

My Spoo is now 10 and is the most perfect dog I have ever had. I just wish he could be 3 forever! I am having a hard time not projecting my own thoughts into the future. I know I would not want him to suffer. Any of these discussions also make me think of fellow human friends also near end of life. What sad and scary dilemmas. 

Blessings and peace.....


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry you are facing this with Coco, in addition to your own and a SIL’s health issues. That’s a lot of stress. Your poodle is a handsome little guy and I bet he loved every minute of his life and that was reciprocated by his people. It’s the most unselfish act we can do for our pets - to let them go. I have only heard regret from owners who waited too long. Animals are so stoic. Hugs to you from Houston.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Hugs to you. Not an easy time, even though your head knows what the right decisions is, your heart is in a whole different place. Agree with MFMST, the regret is when waiting too long. Take care of yourself and give that sweet boy lots of hugs.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> I have only heard regret from owners who waited too long.


Exactly. And that is backed up by research (I did a research paper about it recently). 

Sending hugs to you, Sue.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sending you hugs as well. I'm sorry that you're going through such a stressful time. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Exactly. And that is backed up by research (I did a research paper about it recently).
> 
> Sending hugs to you, Sue.


Yeah, I had a Greyhound who had, if I remember correctly it was Lymphoma and had to put him to sleep not even a month after he was diagnosed, because he would have been in pain.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Yeah, I had a Greyhound who had, if I remember correctly it was Lymphoma and had to put him to sleep not even a month after he was diagnosed, because he would have been in pain.


Oh, how sad - I'm so sorry :'(


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I am so very sorry you and Coco are going through this. He’s a handsome boy, and I can tell he’s been well loved. 

It is never easy having to make this decision. In fact it can be the hardest one in the many years you’ve had him. But when the time is right, it will be the greatest thing you could ever do for him. It takes a great love to help them on. 

I had a chi her whole life who woke up one morning and could no longer walk. I was told by the vet, after x-rays that both her knees had blown out, and her lower back and hips were just riddled with arthritis. I didn’t say anything. He told me there were things we could try for the pain and inflammation to make her feel better, so I had some hope. 

Over almost two weeks we tried many things, but she always trembled from the pain even though she was very stoic. When I got honest with myself about the situation, I realized I had to help her with everything. Help her stand to go potties, keep food and water next to her on the bed, and really just everything. I’d bring her on my lap (her entire life she wanted to be on me every second I would allow her), and in less than a minute she’d want down. She just couldn’t get comfortable on me any longer. 

I called my vet, and pretty indignantly asked, “How long am I supposed to keep TRYING things that don’t work? When does SHE get peace?” He very gently asked me “Is it time to let go?”

An hour later she was there for her last visit. 

The doctor said he wanted to give me some time to help me get ready and make the decision, but had I not done that, he would have brought it up himself, probably the next day. 

I know just how difficult it is to even consider this. If his quality of life is just so far from where it’s been, I implore you to know, “Sometimes you just have to let go.” It’s frightening, but the love for your dog vs your wishes will win out. 

I’ll be holding you and Coco in my prayers and thoughts. Stay strong and be at peace. You might want to ask the vet if he thinks it’s time. It’s a loving question.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Just reading this makes me tearful. My heart goes out to you. Your dear dog was so lucky to have such a loving owner


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry you're going through so much all at once. It's a very hard thing to have to face but something so necessary and we humans have such a gift...to be able to prevent further suffering in our loving pets. It looks like your dog has been very lucky to have such a loving owner. He's beautiful and so well taken care of. 

I, like many have gone through this so many times with our pets and it sure doesn't get any easier. But a few things that seem to help me are some poems, some I've written and some famous ones. I always like this one because it reminds us that we never really lose our pets completely. They're energy like everything else and they remain in our hearts and minds. 

You will do the right thing to keep your baby from suffering. They do not know their future and all they do is go to sleep. I think bringing the vet to your house is a lovely way to ease the passing for your dog and for you. (((hugs))) I agree...if the dog isn't getting to have fun anymore doing the things he liked best, the joy in life is gone, if this isn't going to get any better and he's in pain, that's when I have always come to that tipping point. I'm just so sorry you're going through it. 

I love this:



*Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep*
by
Mary Elizabeth Frye​​

 
Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow.
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush,
I am in the graceful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the starshine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room.
I am in the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there. I do not die.


----------



## NannaSue (May 14, 2018)

Hey everybody!!!
Coco’s Better!!! He’s giving kisses, eating,drinking,going potty,walking on leash!! God answered my prayers! Thanks all for kindness & support & ur prayers.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is wonderful! Thank you for updating us, and I hope you still have lots of happy times to come.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so happy that Coco is doing better!? I hope you still have lots happy times to come as well.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Great news! So happy for you and coco!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That’s wonderful, thank you for the update !


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> I am so sorry you are facing this with Coco, in addition to your own and a SIL’s health issues. That’s a lot of stress. Your poodle is a handsome little guy and I bet he loved every minute of his life and that was reciprocated by his people. It’s the most unselfish act we can do for our pets - to let them go. I have only heard regret from owners who waited too long. Animals are so stoic. Hugs to you from Houston.


Our German Shepherd made it to 16. He was the last gift that my husband gave the kids before he died. We all struggled with letting the dog go, and because of all the emotions involved, we waited too long. I made a promise that I would never let that happen again. When you have had a good dog it is wrong to let him struggle with life for your own needs. I wish you the best with a tough decision.


----------

